# Diwali in Dubai 2011



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi ,

I've recently moved over here from UK and usually spend diwali with family... the usual meal , fireworks, pooja etc ... but now I'm here on my own 

Does anyone know of any good functions that I could go to in Dubai this week? 

Things like firework displays, fairs, poojas, festivals, club nights, get togethers .... etc

Taj


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

tj17 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I've recently moved over here from UK and usually spend diwali with family... the usual meal , fireworks, pooja etc ... but now I'm here on my own
> 
> ...


No idea about that, but if you come to know about any of that please post it on here.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried the India Club? They usually have special events for Diwali, Dassera, etc. 

Fireworks are illegal in Dubai unfortunately but I do believe you can get some on the sly in Bur Dubai.

Happy Diwali!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just letting you both know that they have the most amazing Diwali sweets at Lulu Hypermarket in Al Barsha. I've been eating their sooji halwa for 3 days in a row now!


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

How about organising a Diwali get together for Wed / Thurs night?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You should put something together 

I already have plans with a close friend of mine so can't attend but I'm sure some other forum members will appreciate.


----------



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey that's a great idea ... would be up for it


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

5herry said:


> How about organising a Diwali get together for Wed / Thurs night?


I was thinking the same thing. Why's there nothing on the forum for Diwali ? You could start something, seems a good idea.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey u have another one joining in! we shud definitely get a plan going....


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Lol - was actually suggesting someone else to organise something but I'm fine to do so if you don't mind a muslim organising a Diwali event 

How about thursday @ 7pm in an Indian restaurant...any recommendations?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Happy Dhanteras for yesterday and Happy Diwali for tomorrow everyone!


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

5herry said:


> Lol - was actually suggesting someone else to organise something but I'm fine to do so if you don't mind a muslim organising a Diwali event
> 
> How about thursday @ 7pm in an Indian restaurant...any recommendations?


lol i dont think anyone would mind. Its awfully nice of you to help out 

Let me know if i can help in any way. I am pretty new here so as far as recommendations go i am fairly useless.

And i'll definitely try to make it for the get together 

Happy Diwali in Advance!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy Diwali Everyone...Religion is not something which comes in the way for celebrations and spreading happiness!
Light Up your lives and others around U.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Happy Diwali everyone!

In the absence of any recommendations I reckon we should go to India Palace on JBR.

I've never been but hey it sounds authentic!

Can you please confirm if you're coming so I can book us a table for tomorrow at 7pm.

Thanks

Sherry


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

5herry said:


> Happy Diwali everyone!
> 
> In the absence of any recommendations I reckon we should go to India Palace on JBR.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't we plan for today ? or everyone is busy today ? Diwali is today and I don't have any plans for it till now which is sad. 

People on here please suggest.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bur Dubai looked great last night, as it does every year.

Happy Diwali


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry Gunner - I already have plans tonight but if that fits you guys better then please go ahead.

Sherry


----------



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey ... happy diwali every one 

Keep me posted on the plans ...I'm going to have a look around Bur Dubai and go to mandir later if anyone's interested!

God bless!

Taj


----------



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

oh .. and eat lots of rasmalaaiiii (my favourite) , jelebi and koya barfi 

Happy Diwali!


----------



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

naveeka said:


> wow is there any mandir around here in bur dubai? do u live in bur dubai? tj17?


hey naveeka. I actually live in JBR , but since I've been here (4 weeks) have done lots of roaming around and found a mandir (with a gurdwara inside aswell) in Bur Dubai ... by Meena bazar 

I'm sure it will be very festive today ... should raise the spirits and put me into diwali mood 

Taj


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Happy Diwali


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

All 

The following have expressed interest but i need to know firm numbers please so I can book us a table 

Taj
Gunner
Dubai new comer
Mr sleek
Indomla
Beeniesmiles
Zcooper

Thanks


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

5herry said:


> All
> 
> The following have expressed interest but i need to know firm numbers please so I can book us a table
> 
> ...


Sherry, I am in.... Indian Food and close to the crib, no doubt...


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

cant make it today


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

I've had a couple of requests to make the time 8pm instead - is that ok for people who are coming?

I'd originally said 7pm so people (including me!) would be able to join Thursday Night Drinks but I guess will join them a bit later.....


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

5herry said:


> I've had a couple of requests to make the time 8pm instead - is that ok for people who are coming?
> 
> I'd originally said 7pm so people (including me!) would be able to join Thursday Night Drinks but I guess will join them a bit later.....


Damn... where is Thursday Night Drinks happening? Did not see that thread... wth? Guess that even it a 'closed' one, huh?


----------



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ollaa peeps

I'm in .. 8pm jbr , which restaurant again? Is it the one in Rimal? 

Sherry were you in Paul's cafe by any chance yesterday? A lady looking very similar to your photo walked in 

Taj


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Damn... where is Thursday Night Drinks happening? Did not see that thread... wth? Guess that even it a 'closed' one, huh?


The Thursday Night Drinks event has now moved to Facebook and the organisers post it on their FB page mainly and sometimes put it up here too. If you'd like to be a part of it, then you can join the FB page. Search for "Thursday Night Drinks - Dubai" or something like that. It's an open event so you're free to join


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

I think they just stick with the facebook page now - are you a member? I can't remember where it is but it's at the other end of town this week. Will check on FB when I get home and let you know 

See you later


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's the link to the FB page: https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/172113679516912/

You need to request to join and one of the admins will approve.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> The Thursday Night Drinks event has now moved to Facebook and the organisers post it on their FB page mainly and sometimes put it up here too. If you'd like to be a part of it, then you can join the FB page. Search for "Thursday Night Drinks - Dubai" or something like that. It's an open event so you're free to join


Fair enough.... but I am never on Facebook. I hate social networking.... (plus, I am a bit paranoid....)


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Right - table booked for 8pm in the name of Sherry @ India Palace on Jumeriah Beach Residence.

See you all later


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Taj - I went to Asha's in Wafi mall last night so def not me...maybe it was my evil twin as Pauls is one of my fav restaurants here lol

See you later


----------



## tj17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone up for meeting little earlier for a pre-meal drink in one of the bars (maybe sofitel or movenpick) around the jbr? ........... Around 7-730


----------



## alanbrown (Oct 28, 2011)

I just came back from London. And Diwali there was so amazing. I've got many friends from India and other countries celebrating diwali. But here I was expecting more. I am still looking for something with real "Celebrations of Festival of Lights". The real Deepavali... But still no luck


----------

